# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بدون پیش دانشگاهی؟کنکور میشه؟

## vseo

سلام به تمامی بچه های کنکوری
یه سوال داشتم لطفا جوابممو بدین ممنون می شم
چگونه می شه بدون اینکه بخوایم پیش دانشگاهی رو بریم در کنکور 94 شرکت کنیم ایا اصلا می شه؟
من دیپلم رشته ریاضیم و می خواهم کنکور تجربی بدم و نشستن بیخودی سر کلاس ریاضی وقت تلف کردنه و در کل خونه که می خونم تاثیرش بیشتره در مدرسه چیزی نمی فهمم
تکلیف معدل و امتحانات داخلی و نهایی پیش چی می شه ؟ اون ها رو میتونم در خانه بخونم و در مدرسه فقط امتحان بدم ؟
ممنون

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

شما میتونی پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنی و اصلا سر کلاس نری و فقط امتحانات پایانی رو شرکت کنی

----------


## vseo

خب باید کجا ثبت نام کنم ؟ یعنی غیر حضوری تدریس می کنند؟ چطوری هاست؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> خب باید کجا ثبت نام کنم ؟ یعنی غیر حضوری تدریس می کنند؟ چطوری هاست؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> خب باید کجا ثبت نام کنم ؟ یعنی غیر حضوری تدریس می کنند؟ چطوری هاست؟


غیر حضوری یعنی فقط موقع امتحانا بری و بیای....
دیگه خبری از تدریس نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vseo

خب یعنی الان لازم نیست برم مدرسه اطلاع بدم ؟ بعدا به مشکل نمی خورم؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

خبری از تدریس نیست ...........خودتیو خودت... :Yahoo (77): یکم سخته ها برو سر کلاس :Yahoo (77):

----------


## vseo

فکر نکنم لازم باشه برم چون دروس عمومی که تدریس خاصی ندارن و بیشرشون مثل ادبیات . دینی و زبان انگلیسی راحتن و نیازی به دبیر نیست . دروس اختصاصی مثل زیست رو که در هر صورت باید خودم بخونم . ریاضی هم چون رشتم ریاضی بوده فکر نکنم خوندنش سخت باشه فقط باید چند جلسه ای خصوصی کلاس شیمی و فیزیک برم همین

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

هر طور مایلی اما پیش کلا جوش با سالای قبل فرق داره

----------


## MJavadD

به نظرم حتما برو غیر حضوری چون واقعا پیش وقت ادمو میگیره در حالی که هیچ سودی کلاساش نداره البته اگه معلماتون مث معلمای ما باشن*:yahoo (4):

----------


## nikra

میگن غیر حضوری اما از صد تا حضوری بیشتر ازارت میدن مثلا یهو وسط سال میگن پاشو بیا امتحان مستمر بده اداره بهمون گیر میده. من کل برنامه هام بهم میریخت اینطوری.:yahoo (2):بعد تازه دبیر دیف شاکی میشد که باید بیای سر کلاس میرفتی سرکلاس هم همش چرت میگفتن ونیم ساعت مفید درس نبود!!!!!از همه بدتر سر امتحان هندسه یه بازرس اومده بود همو رو سین جین میکرد ومچ اونایی که غیر حضوری بودن رو میگرفت!ومیگفت باید ترم دوم بیاین سرکلاس وگرنه کنکور محرومین!!اون مدرسه ای هم که غیر حضوری رفته بودم سطح علمی ضعیفی داشت و .... من که پدرم در اومد برید مدارسی رو پیدا کنید که حداقل زیر قولشون نزنن!

----------


## Ensany

> سلام به تمامی بچه های کنکوری
> یه سوال داشتم لطفا جوابممو بدین ممنون می شم
> چگونه می شه بدون اینکه بخوایم پیش دانشگاهی رو بریم در کنکور 94 شرکت کنیم ایا اصلا می شه؟
> من دیپلم رشته ریاضیم و می خواهم کنکور تجربی بدم و نشستن بیخودی سر کلاس ریاضی وقت تلف کردنه و در کل خونه که می خونم تاثیرش بیشتره در مدرسه چیزی نمی فهمم
> تکلیف معدل و امتحانات داخلی و نهایی پیش چی می شه ؟ اون ها رو میتونم در خانه بخونم و در مدرسه فقط امتحان بدم ؟
> ممنون


به این مدل مدارس میگن مدارس اموزش از راه دور!

یک مرکز پیدا میکنی با این عنوان ثبت نام میکنی نمره ورقت مستمرت حساب میشه! 

فقط امتحان میدی دیگه!

اسمش هس مراکز اموزش از راه دور یا غیر حضوری!

----------


## vseo

واقعا سردر گمم هر کسی یه چیزی می گه واقعا پیش دانشگاهی نرفتن خوبه یا نه؟

----------


## M.V.M

سلام
من امسال میخوام برم دوم تجربی میخوام از الان واسه کنکور بخونم راهی هس که پیش دانشگاهیمو جهشی بخونم؟!میخوام یه سال زودتر کنکور بدم 
اگه میشه کمکم کنین ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------

